# How often do you feed your rabbits?



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I have always fed my rabbits twice a day....1/2 portion of pellets and hay in a morning and 1/2 portion of pellets and veg I.e carrots, cabbage etc in an evening, but recently I have been questioned by several people about this saying that they only feed their rabbits once a day. Am I wrong and doing then harm or am I right all along?? Sometimes you start to question yourself!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

I feed mine twice a day too. They get a very small portion on pellets in the morning and then they get the rest mixed in with rolled oats and hi-fi in the evening. They get free access to hay all day and only get veg 2-3 times a week.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I feed mine twice a day too. They get a very small portion on pellets in the morning and then they get the rest mixed in with rolled oats and hi-fi in the evening. They get free access to hay all day and only get veg 2-3 times a week.


Great! I was beginning to question myself. However they are all seem happy and healthy so I suppose that's all that matters!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i feed mine pellets once a day, there is nothing wrong with feeding twice a day, it gives them something extra too look forwards to later one and breaks the day up a bit

hay gets topped up 2 - 3 times a day

and they get veggies 2 - 3 times a week, fed with their pellets

i feed my pellets mixed with hi-fi, rolled oats and barley as it makes the dinner last longer and keeps them entertained longer, it also helps to keep weight on my dental bunnies and older bunnies


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mine get a variety of hays 2 - 3 times a day 
a shot of pellets, some redi grass and veg in the evenings


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Mine get hay onec daily as they get looooads of it (2 hanging baskets, 3 underbed storage boxes and a wooden hut full. I also scatter feed 1 handful of pellets in the morning between the 3 of them and they get 2 bowls of veggies at night when they get put away. This routine seems to work for us and mine have never had to have a dental even though some have come to me with spurs.

There's no hard and fast rules about feeding as long as they get a sensible amount of each and you know what not to feed them if they have sensitive tums then they will be fine.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I feed mine twice a day.
Pellets and a tiny bit of readigrass in the morning.
Veg and a few more pellets in the evening.
Hay gets topped up during the day and before I go to bed.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine are fed twice a day, always have been. Pellets and hay in the morning then in the evenings alternate between veggies or their dry mix of museli, bran flakes, weetabix etc... and more hay.
Always have done it that way, when I open the door and when I shut the door pretty much. Maybe a treat inbetween when I go out there 

*Heidi*


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Rini has a constant supply of hay all day but she only gets fed late on the night when I'm going to bed. She gets a scoop full of nuggets (I use a little metal scoop which i used to use for my first hamsters food) and she gets like... a cup.... handful or whatever of veg with that. At the moment she's been having kale a lot as she loves it with either carrot or broccoli (I know carrots aren't good for your rabbit but she likes them and I normally just give her half when I feed her) otherwise she has a cabbage leaf and something else like before. 
When I was at college and school I couldn't really rely on a routine in the morning as I was always up at different times so I've always fed at night, its more natural for them anyways as rabbits are more active late at night and very early in the morning XD so I don't think it bothers her.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

It sounds as if we all have a pretty similar routine, and obviously some well cared for rabbits!


----------

